# Word of the Day:  Aborning



## Ruthanne (Jan 18, 2021)

_*adverb*_


*while being born or produced.
"the idea died aborning"
*
*verb
*

*being born or produced.*
*"in the early 1960s, hippiedom was aborning"*


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jan 18, 2021)

Science fiction writers and visionary artists of the aborning Space Age applied their talents to picturing a grand future beyond the wild blue yonder.


----------



## Ruthanne (Jan 18, 2021)

Aunt Marg said:


> Science fiction writers and visionary artists of the aborning Space Age applied their talents to picturing a grand future beyond the wild blue yonder.


I would like to go beyond this planet, that's for sure!


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jan 18, 2021)

Ruthanne said:


> I would like to go beyond this planet, that's for sure!


You and me both.

My dream has always been to fly like a bird.


----------



## Ruthanne (Jan 19, 2021)

In the mid to late 1950s I was aborning.


----------

